#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Bangkok - Italian Festival 2007

## dirtydog

*Viva Italia!* 
_A special cultural event, 'Italian Festival 2007' celebrates the 100-year-old relationship between Thailand and Italy_
*VISAKHA PHUSAMRUAT*


Bangkok art connoisseurs can brighten up their gloomy, rainy days with the Italian Festival 2007, which starts today. 

The festival, organised by the Italian embassy and the Italian Trade Commission, takes place around Bangkok and aims to strengthen ties between Thailand and Italy. It also celebrates Italian National Day on June 2, and promises a huge array of cultural programmes. 

Thailand and Italy have cherished a long artistic relationship from the times of King Chulalongkorn, who not only visited the acclaimed Venice Biennale in 1897 and 1907, but also purchased a few artworks from the exhibition. He also commissioned Italian artist Galileo Chini to paint frescos on the domes of the Ananta Samakhom Throne Hall. 

The festival will begin with a seminar, "The Ceramic Design Development for New Markets in a Globalised World", at the Accademia Italiana (Thailand) Fashion Institute on Sukhumvit Soi 55. Conducted by Prof Francesco Cappuccio, architect, designer and scholar, the seminar will provide information on key trends in product design, business strategy and the potential for Thai ceramics in the world market. 

A photographic exhibition, "Gardens in Tuscany", by Massimo Listri shows the beautiful gardens and villas of Tuscany, and reflects the cultural and artistic heritage of Italy. Besides the artistic value of the photographs, the exhibition also captures the essence of Italian landscape design. 

Divided into four distinct sections, following four historic periods, it also outlines the dominant artistic and design elements of the Renaissance, baroque, Romantic and contemporary eras. 

Another key art programme will be an exhibition of sculptures and paintings by Mario Galvagni, Poesia della Natura e Morfologie Luminose (The Poetry of Nature and Luminous Morphologies), on display at the Sheraton Grand Sukhumvit from June 15 to 30. 

There will also be a "dining experience with Galvagni", by Italian chef Gaetano Palumbo, who will reproduce the colours and shapes of the artist's paintings through a creative display of cuisine. 

The festival will also include "A Tour of Italian Monuments in Bangkok", which was nicknamed the "Venice of the East" by Western visitors more than a 100 years ago. Organised by the Dante Alighieri Cultural Association, the tour will guide visitors to Italian architectural sites in Bangkok to experience the influence on each site by Italian architects, artists, painters, sculptors and engineers invited by King Chulalongkorn to turn Bangkok into a modern city. 

Other activities such as a fashion and furniture design lecture, "The Charm of Italian Style"; a fashion photography exhibition by Giovanni Fazzone and a seminar conducted by Italian designer Massimo Scolari, "Evolution of Italian Design" will also be held during the festival. 

The Italian Festival 2007 will be held from today until July 3, at different venues around Bangkok. 
For more information and programme details, call 02-509-0629. 

Bangkok Post

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> which was nicknamed the "Venice of the East" by Western visitors more than a 100 years ago.


That's bollocks. It was said about Ayutthaya about 400 years ago.

I see also that they've followed the French and not really promoted their food. Not worth going.

----------


## dirtydog

*Celebrating Italy's rich heritage*
_Two-month long festival marks the special relationship between Thailand and Italy_

*PAMELA TAN*


The "Italian Festival 2007", which kicked off last week with a warm welcome from Bangkok art and food connoisseurs, is a two-month long festival organised by the Embassy of Italy together with the Italian Trade Commission to celebrate the 100-year-old relationship between Thailand and Italy and also to mark the Italian National Day on June 2. 

The festival, which takes place around Bangkok until June, features a host of interesting activities and events related to Italian art, lifestyle and culture including food and film festivals, coffee-making workshops, exhibitions of paintings, sculptures and photographs by well-known Italian artists, a tour of Italian monuments in Bangkok, lectures and seminars on fashion and furniture design, as well as presentation of the latest Italian technology in plastic moulding. 

The ever popular Italian cuisine is among the most exciting highlights of the festival and this year the festival has come up with a unique culinary theme called "Splendour of Italian Cuisine Through the Centuries," offering Bangkok food-lovers a chance to discover what the delicate palates of Italians of yore enjoyed. Joining hands to present these historically-themed menus are 11 of Bangkok's best Italian chefs from both hotel and stand-alone restaurants. The unique historical Italian menus will be available at the following restaurants from June 2-10: 

- "The Bourbon Kings Cuisine: Mediterranean Flavours" by chef Marco Cammarata at Belguardo, G floor, Siam Paragon, tel 02-610-9380/1. 
- The "Epicurean Taste of the Medici Family of Florence (1400)" by chef Angelo Rottoli at Beccofino, Thong Lo Soi 4, tel 02-392-1881. 
- "Cuisine of the Royal Family of Italy" by chef Danilo Aiassa at Biscotti, Four Seasons Hotel Bangkok, Ratchadamri Road, tel 02-251-6127. 
- "Sicilian Cuisine of the Malavoglia Family (1800)" by chef Massimo Gullotta at Fallabella, Ratchadamri Road, tel 02-252-5131. 
- "Cuisine of Leonardo Da Vinci" by chef Gianni Favro at Gianni Ristorante, Phloen Chit Road, tel 02-252-1619. 
- "Ancient Cuisine of Venice" by chef Paolo Collavini at il cielo, Dusit Thani Hotel, Rama IV Road, tel 02-236-0450. 
- "Opulent Cuisine of the Renaissance Popes" by chef Davide Spighi at La Grotta, Silom Soi 19, tel 02-266-5334. 
- "Cuisine of the Power Family Borromeo Milan (1400)" by chef Luca Cesarini of La Scala, The Sukhothai Hotel, Sathon Tai Road, tel 02-344-8888. 
- "Magnificent Banquets of Gonzaga Princes of Mantua (1600)" by chef Antonio Facchinetti of La Villa, Sukhumvit Soi 53, tel 02-712-9991. 
- "The Great Revival of the Renaissance Cuisine" by chef Gaetano Palumbo at Rossini's, Sheraton Grande Sukhumvit Hotel, Sukhumvit Road, tel 02-649-8888. 
- "Famous Chefs Who Marked Out Italian Taste" by chef Frederik Farina of Spasso, Grand Hyatt Erawan Bangkok Hotel, Ratchadamri Road, tel 02-254-1234. 

Call your favourite restaurants and make your reservation today since these historical Italian menus are on offer for a limited period only. The menu is priced at 1,500 baht including a glass of sparkling wine by Batasiolo Fine Wines and an expresso coffee by Lavazza.

For those who love to cook at home, the festival will also stage "From Italy with Love," a three-week of Italian food and wine promotion running from June 13-July 3 at 22 supermarkets at CentralWorld, Central Chidlom and Tops. Italian food lovers can enjoy shopping for high quality, imported Italian food and drinks with more than 100 new products on offer at special prices during the promotion. 
There will also be a cooking demonstration to give shoppers an opportunity to learn how to prepare simple traditional Italian recipes at home. 

*ITALIAN FESTIVAL 2007 IN BANGKOK* 

May 29: Lavazza Innovation and Creativity 
At Secret Recipe, 1st floor, The Emporium Tower, 3-5pm - "Lavazza, the espresso journey since 1985: Exploring the new pathways of Lavazza innovation and creativity" by Tony Botterill, Lavazza's training manager. He will provide the latest in coffee innovation and also present two special recipes, espresso and tandem. Call 02-655-1551 or email orapin@great-earth.net.


May 30: Story and Culture of Italian Espresso 
At Pacific City Club, Pacific Place Building, Sukhumvit Road, 9am-12:30pm 
- Lavazza presents "Story and Culture of Italian Espresso," a demonstration on how to make the perfect coffee and various recipes for cappuccino, espresso macchiato, caffe latte, marocchino and more. Call 02-655-1551 or email orapin@great-earth.net. 

June 2-10: The Splendour of Italian Cuisine Through the Centuries 
At Beccofino, Belguardo, Biscotti, Fallabella, Gianni, il cielo, La Grotta, La Scala, La Villa, Rossini's and Spasso 
- Historical recipes presented by top Italian chefs at 11 restaurants in Bangkok (see details in the main text). 

June 5: The Best Day of My Life 
At Foreign Correspondents Club, Maneeya Center Building, Phloen Chit Road, 7:30pm 
- Screening of a touching family drama, 'The Best Day of My Life', a film by novelist-filmmaker Cristina Comencini, the daughter of world-famous director Luigi Comencini. Admission for non-members is 150 baht.Call 02-652-0580-81. 

June 8-15: The Italian Week of Films: Past and Present 
At Cafe Buongiorno, Sukhumvit Soi 33, daily screenings at 7pm 
- Screenings of Italian classics presented by Dante Alighieri Association. The films are 'Riso amaro (Bitter Rice)' by G. De Santis on June 8; 'La baia di Napoli (It Started in Naples)' by M.Shavelson on June 9; 'Boccaccio '70' by Vittorio De Sica, Luchino Visconti, Mario Monnicelli on June 10; 'L'innocente' by Lucino Visconti on June 12; 'Notte prima degli esami (Night Before Finals)' by F. Brizzi on June 13; and 'Agata e la tempesta (Agata and the Storm)' by S. Soldini on June 15. Call 02-662-3766-8. 

June 8-22: The Charm of Italian Style 
At Orizzonte showroom, H1 complex, Sukhumvit Soi 55 
- A photographic exhibition featuring Italian fashion by Giovanni Fazzone. Also on show are works of well-known designers and young students of the Accademia Italiana. Call 02-714-9578/9. 

June 9: A Tour of Italian Monuments in Bangkok 
Departs Dusit Thani Hotel, Rama IV Road, at 9am and returns at 1pm 
- A visit to the palaces and buildings designed by Italian architects in the 20th century. The tour, led by Prof Paolo Piazzardi, author of the book 'Italians at the Court of Siam', will guide visitors to Italian architectural sites in Bangkok including Government House, Victory Monument, Ananta Samakom Throne Hall, Parliament House, Democracy Monument, Bank of Thailand, Ban Phitsanulok, Neilson Hays Library and Siam Commercial Bank Headquarters. The fee is 600 baht. Call 085-248-4243 or 02-392-1035. 

June 13-July 3: From Italy With Love Food Festival 
At Central World, Central Chidlom and 20 Tops supermarkets 
- Three weeks of Italian food and wine promotion featuring more than 100 new products imported from Italy. There will also be cooking classes conducted by Italian chefs on Saturday, June 9, 16 and 23 from 10am-noon at Central Food Hall at CentralWorld Plaza with a chance to win a trip to Italy courtesy of Tourist Port International. Call 02-937-1700 ext 719. 

June 15-30: Artist and Architect of Contemporary Italy 
At The Library, Sheraton Grande Sukhumvit, daily 10am-7pm 
- "Poesia della Natura e Morfologie Luminose" (The Poetry of Nature and Luminous Morphologies), an exhibition of sculptures and paintings by Mario Galvagni. Born in Milan in 1928, Mario Galvagni is a renowned Italian architect and painter, whose work is appreciated by art-lovers worldwide. As an artist he was invited to present his work at the International Biennale of Venice in 1978 and 1986. The artist will also hold a lecture on "Organic Architecture" at Bangkok University in June. For information, email mario.galvagni@libero.it. 

June 18-July 1: Gardens in Tuscany 
At Hall of Mirrors, Siam Paragon, daily from 10am-9pm 
- A photographic exhibition featuring a collection of pictures of beautiful Tuscan gardens and villas by Massimo Listri. The gardens of Tuscany are an important cultural and artistic heritage of Italy. Their evolution over the centuries has reflected the changing relationship between man, nature and the environment. The exhibition also showcases work by Regione Toscana which features the essence of Italian landscape design, focussing on the main historic periods. Call 02-285-4090/3. 

June 22: From the Palette to the Palate 
At Rossini's, Sheraton Grande Sukhumvit Hotel, at 7pm 
- An evening of fine art and fine dining with artist Mario Galvagni. The hotel's Italian chef Gaetano Palumbo will present a special gourmet menu inspired by Galvagni's works reproducing the colours and shapes of the artist's paintings through a creative display of hi-style cuisine. Call 02-649-8364. 

June 21-27: Italian Film Festival 
At Scala and Lido, Siam Square, 6:15pm and 8pm 
- The festival features six films by three famous young Italian directors - Emanuele Crialese, Matteo Garrone and Paolo Sorrentino. Their films reflect a spectrum of viewpoints on the human condition, some hopeful and life-enhancing, others alarming and perverse. The films are 'Nuovomondo (Golden Door)' on June 21; 'Primo Amore (First Love)' on June 22; 'Estate Romana (Roman Summer)' and 'L'Imbalsamatore (The Embalmer)' on June 23; 'Le Conseguenze dell'Amore (The Consequences of Love)' and 'L'Uomo in Piu (One Man Up)' on June 24; 'Primo Amore (First Love)' on June 25; 'Nuovomondo (Golden Door)' on June 26; and 'L'Imbalsamatore (The Embalmer)' on June 27. For details, visit Welcome to ...... APEX, or email ambasciata.bangkok@esteri.it. 

June 22: Italian Technology: Auto-Part Components 
At Dusit Thani Hall, Dusit Thani Hotel, 8:15am-3:30pm 
- The Italian Trade Commission in cooperation with Assocomaplast, FTI Club and Thai Plastic Industries Association are holding the "Italian Injection Moulding Technology for Plastic: Industrial Applications, Especially in Auto and Motorcycle Components" seminar and presentation. For details, visit Muang T'hai. 

June 25: Evolution of Italian Design 
At Giorgetti showroom, All Seasons Place, Witthayu Road 
- Grand opening of Giorgetti showroom featuring the seminar "Evolution of Italian Design", conducted by Italian designer Massimo Scolari with Carlo Giorgetti as special guest. Call 02-685-3661/3. 

June 29-30: The Art of Parma Ham Carving 
At Westin Grande Sukhumvit Hotel, all day - Eurofood presents special event dedicated to Alcisa, the famous Italian dried ham. Carving training will be carried out by Mr Bruni, a professional ham-carver from Italy from 10am-noon. From 2-5pm, it's a chef competition to create the most attractive plate using the best ham and salami antipasto. Alcisa products will also be presented at Central Food Hall at CentralWorld Plaza on June 30. Call 02-369-3115 ext 105. 

Bangkok Post

----------


## stroller

I like spaghetti, fresh tomatoes and all that.
But I suspect those culinary delights may be a bit beyond of what I usually spend on a som-tam or grilled fish in the market. 

Nor am I in BKK.
Should get our affluent, cultured wheeler-dealers buttfly and Blake the 7th to sample and review what's on offer.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

I shall probably participate in the Italian film festival, yep, I shall get out the old dvd of "The Italian Job" and watch it again  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I will eat a nice lasagne to celebrate this auspicious occasion.

----------


## wasabi

No apologies for bumping in an old thread because it's getting your attention that counts.
Just to let you know that on the 24th I fly into Pisa to spend a week in Tuscany.
Do any of you live there?

----------


## Seekingasylum

That's quite a nice destination and a somewhat strange choice for someone who is a demonstrable oikish idiot.

----------


## wasabi

Thank you it was a remarkable experience and activity Pony Camp . I fitted in with the locals and tourists from Germany, Austria and Poland.
Another great blessing was that there where non of those awful Brits you so aptly describe.

----------

